# Opinions on these clippers?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well the clippers I used last year definitely can't be used, it wants to eat the hair :laugh: Started to clip a doeling the other day and it made a mess of her hair, so she has an awful line down her back, haha...

I picked up this pair at the horse supply store today:
Wahl Show Pro Plus

http://www.tractorsupply.com/horse-clip ... rs-5611246

It has adjustable blade of 30-15-10. We have 2 doelings we bought that need to be clipped - they have long thick hair and this weather is really making them miserable. 
The other 3 I think will just get a touch up, their hair isn't too bad, but they don't need nearly as much as the other 2 reguardless...

Any thoughts before I open the package?


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I've never used them myself, but have heard great things about them. Personally, my favorite is the Oster Turbo A5, but they're a lot more expensive.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Emily! I was originally going to get a more expensive pair, but I honestly don't have the extra $$ for it. We still have to get a trailer, so far every one we've found is either sold or too far of a drive, frustrating! So we may end up paying more than we had planned for one.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Honestly you won't get much from them and they will do the same thing. I've been a dog groomer for 18 years. They just don't have the power and aren't built for alot of use, built for light pet use. But for now they may get you thru, make sure to clean and spray blades often while using. Check cl for clippers thruout the year, I see them on there occasionally.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think they'll work too well for body clipping goats. I'd go for something more tough and durable. :shrug:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I have to agree with the others. I don't think you'll be very happy with them. We've had Wahl clippers in the past they are noisy and don't clip that great. And I was only clipping whiskers off a horse faces I couldn't imagine how they would of worked clipping a goat. Sorry just my :2cents:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I got a pair of those last year to clip a small part on the goats belly to use my preg toner. I just got done buying a nubian that ended up having mange and parts of her hair was gone. So since she looked funny I clipped all of her, I didnt wash her, I just clipped and I thought it did well, BUT I dont have anything to compare to.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I just bought a pair of clippers this week! :greengrin: I found out that I love clipping! :laugh: I looked at TSC for clippers, and the Andis 2 speed looked the best to me (of course they were the most expensive  ) I did not buy them at the store and went home and looked around on the internet. I found the same clippers for $65 cheaper on Amazon :clap: I ordered them on Amazon and they were supposed to take 7-10 days to ship, and they were on my doorstep the day after I ordered them :shocked: Well anyway, I love these clippers they work great, and seem to be built very well (I have only had them 3 days)
http://www.amazon.com/Andis-22340-2...VHBM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336182961&sr=8-1
Looks like they have gone up $30 dollars in the last few days? :shrug: 
Just look online, you can find them much cheaper than TSC! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! I am not sure yet what we will do, we may try these for now. My problem is, I just dont' have the budget for more expensive clippers right now  If I can make them last through this year, I am fine with that. Eventually one day I will get a really nice pair that will last a lot longer.
I did full body clips on the goats last year with a $24 pair of pet clippers by Wahl from Kmart lol 

I love when I have a budget and have to make adjustments..! But we still need to get a trailer, so that's where the concentration for my budget has to go. Fingers crossed, we need a trailer before next weekend!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, just wanted to say, I 100% say open it up!! A bit ago I seen my big fat hairy doe panting from the heat. I shaved all of her, no bath, just a brushing. They did get 'sad' acting a few times (she has a thick under coat) but I sprayed with wahl blade ice and perked right up. All done with her and what I had posted above and still acting like they did when they came out of the box!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Ok, just wanted to say, I 100% say open it up!! A bit ago I seen my big fat hairy doe panting from the heat. I shaved all of her, no bath, just a brushing. They did get 'sad' acting a few times (she has a thick under coat) but I sprayed with wahl blade ice and perked right up. All done with her and what I had posted above and still acting like they did when they came out of the box!!!!


Thanks! Yep I opened them and we used them! worked just great! The girls had really REALLY thick, soft hair, so we did take scissors and cut a lot of the long hair off before we clipped to save the blades a bit. They will need to be evened up later, but IMO for as much hair as we got off of them <more than a grocery bag full off of 2 boer doelings!>, I am not upset. My old pair will work but not on real thick hair, so I have two pairs I can depend on. Not as great as other clippers I am sure, but this should get us by for now


----------

